# hooded vulva



## 4paws-up (Jan 6, 2009)

My new puppy has a hooded vulva to which has attributed to a UTI- my only question is- how many have had this and the dog actually out grew the covered skin issue- I heard it can grow out but wanted to know if it was more of a long shot than not- Thanks


----------



## dogfacedboy (Jan 6, 2009)

My dog had this and i decided to have the vet fix it while she was spayed. A friends dog had the same condition and it lasted her whole life. Ive heard it can go away after puppyhood but not a guarantee.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

It's more common in some breeds than in others. It means you'll have to take extra measures the clean her after she's done pottying. My bulldog had it and we used baby wipes to clean her after. I'd also put her in cranberry pills to reduce the chances of a UTI. Cranberry works by not allowing the bacteria to adhere to the walls of the bladder (and other organs).


----------



## 4paws-up (Jan 6, 2009)

My vet wont fix until she is all done growing and she shows continued UTI's---not the answer I wanted but I suppose that is the right one. I did hear 2x about the baby wipes so tomorrow I am going to get some as she just finished the meds today- I cant do it EVERY time but will do it as much as possible everyday.

Now for the cranberry how much vs weight- I used to give my dogs C - that is the same thing that the cranberry does no?? I have stopped the C but never tried with the puppy-

Thanks for the replies


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

No, though Cranberry does provide vitamin C. I would use a supplement such as http://www.b-naturals.com/aspen-cranberry-extract-90-tabs-p-3 that lets you know how much to give.


----------



## 4paws-up (Jan 6, 2009)

cshellenberger said:


> No, though Cranberry does provide vitamin C. I would use a supplement such as http://www.b-naturals.com/aspen-cranberry-extract-90-tabs-p-3 that lets you know how much to give.


Great thanks so much


----------

